# Rena



## Rena (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello all: If someone is lost at sea, is a death certificate generated? I've tried to find one for my brother John, lost on the Pennington Court, and have not found one. His name is listed on the memorial on Tower Hill, so there must be an official record somewhere. Where would I find one?
Thanks.
Rena


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Rena said:


> Hello all: If someone is lost at sea, is a death certificate generated? I've tried to find one for my brother John, lost on the Pennington Court, and have not found one. His name is listed on the memorial on Tower Hill, so there must be an official record somewhere. Where would I find one?
> Thanks.
> Rena


Under International Maritime Law, the ship master is required to enter details, of a death onboard, into his official logbook. This is usually landed at the next port to the flag consul, for return to the Flag National archives where it becomes the initial certificate of death, all copies are then made with reference to the logbook.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't know about "under International Maritime Law" but The Merchant Shipping Act 1854 and Birth and Death Registration Act 1874, required Masters of British Vessels to enter details of deaths at sea in the ships logbook thus informing the Registrar General of Shipping and Seamen.
As PENNINGTON COURT official number 148274, was lost with all hands this would not have been possible.
The owners onshore would have filled in a duplicate but this would only be a list of the names of those believed lost.This do***ent may be in the British National Archive under the piece number BT381/1964
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...7931&CATLN=6&Highlight=,148274&accessmethod=0
There should also be details of those believed lost here.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=7879238&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
Again, I suspect it would just be a list of names.

PENNINGTON COURT was lost whilst a straggler from convoy SC 103. A search of the internet will give you lots of information.

Roger


----------

